# 7 Issued Precistas...



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

As some of you may know I'm trying to get together the 7 issued Precistas that were issued between 1981 and 1993. Here's how we're doing so far.



These are the 5 issued ones:

81 6BB chrono

82 auto diver (still trying to source a bezel)

82 G10

84 6bb G10

93 diver











Still looking for the 88 & 89 divers so these are filling in:

93 diver PRS-17Q (Eddies 89 diver re-issue)

PRS-14 auto (closest I've got to the 88 diver)


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great collection!

I hope you find that bezel... Maybe if and when Eddie makes a copy /homage it will be faithful enough to fit yours?


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Great collection!
> 
> I hope you find that bezel... Maybe if and when Eddie makes a copy /homage it will be faithful enough to fit yours?


Thanks Jason - Eddie is definitely making a PRS version but the new bezel won't fit - I've already asked him. :taz:


----------

